# Greetings!



## Patrick Fulop (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello fellow martial artists, 

I'm a long time passionate practitioner, school owner, and new YouTuber!

My original training was in Kung Fu, but since have diversified to BJJ, MMA, Muay Thai, Boxing, Judo, Wrestling, and Krav Maga. 

Since I found some good in all of these, and wanted to help my students get better faster, I created my own style, Effective Martial Arts (TM). It is a structured system containing the best techniques from the most influential martial arts, supported by martial arts wisdom and philosophy. 

My goal is to help as many people as possible benefit from a quality martial arts education. 

Check out my FREE YouTube channel here: 
Effective Martial Arts


Enjoy!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 27, 2016)

Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to your input.


----------



## Buka (Feb 27, 2016)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 27, 2016)

Welcome along.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 27, 2016)

Welcome to MT. I like your fighting stance video.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 28, 2016)

Patrick Fulop said:


> Since I found some good in all of these, and wanted to help my students get better faster, I created my own style, Effective Martial Arts (TM). It is a structured system containing the best techniques from the most influential martial arts, supported by martial arts wisdom and philosophy.


Just _once_ I want someone to tell me he created his own system using only the worst and most useless techniques from all the other arts. It would show some originality. _Everybody_ does the whole "best techniques from the other arts" deal. It's got to be passé by now. 

Seriously, though. The specific techniques are arguably the least important aspect of a martial art. What are the physical principles, tactical doctrines, and training methodologies which distinguish your art from others?


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 28, 2016)

Welcome Patrick Fulop, im new here as well. i'm looking forward to learning some thing new.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Feb 28, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Just _once_ I want someone to tell me he created his own system using only the worst and most useless techniques from all the other arts. It would show some originality. _Everybody_ does the whole "best techniques from the other arts" deal. It's got to be passé by now.



its used so often and every time all i can think of is Ameri-do-te  "best of all, worst of none"



Patrick Fulop said:


> wanted to help my students get better faster, I created my own style,


i fail to see how making a hodge podge soup of strikes would help students learn faster.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 28, 2016)

Styles are not defined by techniques, at least I don't think they should be.  Techniques are part of a curriculum, but not the defining part.

I could take boxing, use the same techniques, but teach them as part of kata and one-steps.  Exact same techniques, but it's no longer boxing.

Same as a style like karate, pull all the same techniques out, but eliminate kata and it's no longer karate, it's something different.

You basically wrote a math book based on the problems in it, which problems are presented to solve has nothing to do with how good of a math book it is.  What matters is how the material is presented, drilled and reenforced.  

You have a curriculum, and that's cool.  But writing up a workbook of physics and chemistry problems for students is not inventing a new "style" of science, just a new curriculum / course.    You also have "Effective Martial Arts" noted as a trademarked term...  I'm not a trade mark lawyer but that seems rather impossible to enforce.  The logo maybe, but that is pretty generic and if I put that in google... well I went through 4 pages of results and you are no where to be seen. 

Of course that is made a little funnier as you are using the program name "Little Ninjas", which is also a trademarked term from NAPMA (NAPMA Martial Arts Program - Little Ninjas Martial Arts Curricullum for martial arts students and kids.), are you licensed to use it?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 28, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 29, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Patrick Fulop (Mar 2, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Welcome to MT. I like your fighting stance video.


Thanks


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 2, 2016)

Unlike others here, I won't state that finding the best/most effective techniques from each art is useless or anything else negative. It's not what I would study, but I can see how it might be useful for people in high pressure/short time situations.
My main question is simply: Why you?

What makes you capable of determining what is effective and not effective?

Have you truly mastered each art to the extent where you understand exactly where useless movements is in each art, or which moves are effective across all body types (not just your own)?

Have you tested out each of these techniques on "the street" to ensure that they are effective, and the other techniques to ensure that they are not?

Out of everyone else who has practiced these arts, what is unique to you that gives you the qualification to make a new art?

If you can answer any of these questions in a legitimate way, I will have no objections to your art. If not (and the first and last are pretty open ended), then maybe you shouldn't be creating a new style quite yet.

Regardless of your answers, however, I'm sure that you have opinions and experiences that you can share on these forums that would be interesting, and look forward to hearing about them! Welcome to MT


----------



## Patrick Fulop (Mar 2, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Unlike others here, I won't state that finding the best/most effective techniques from each art is useless or anything else negative. It's not what I would study, but I can see how it might be useful for people in high pressure/short time situations. My main question is simply: Why you? What makes you capable of determining what is effective and not effective? Have you truly mastered each art to the extent where you understand exactly where useless movements is in each art, or which moves are effective across all body types (not just your own)? Have you tested out each of these techniques on "the street" to ensure that they are effective, and the other techniques to ensure that they are not? Out of everyone else who has practiced these arts, what is unique to you that gives you the qualification to make a new art?



Hey kempodisciple, thanks for your reply and sincere question. 
I'll answer with a quote, because someone always said it better than me.  
_Weather you think you can, or you think you can't, either way, you're right. _
- Henry Ford


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 2, 2016)

The main reason for my questions aren't because I doubt you in that sense, necessarily. It's because there are so many people who have attempted to do this, and so few successes, I've learned to ask these questions before trusting such a system. Now, if you are convinced somehow that it will work, go for it. It worked for Bruce Lee and I have no idea what his answers to my questions would be. I just would not train in a style where the founder/current head could not answer at least one of the above questions, or have some sort of proof that it would work, especially if it is a new style.


----------



## ShawnP (Mar 3, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> The main reason for my questions aren't because I doubt you in that sense, necessarily. It's because there are so many people who have attempted to do this, and so few successes, I've learned to ask these questions before trusting such a system. Now, if you are convinced somehow that it will work, go for it. It worked for Bruce Lee and I have no idea what his answers to my questions would be. I just would not train in a style where the founder/current head could not answer at least one of the above questions, or have some sort of proof that it would work, especially if it is a new style.


didn't it take Bruce Lee a few times to get his "right"? i remember a story that he lost in a fight and went back to the drawing board to tweak his style? i may be wrong but that's why i am here, i need to learn some thing new every day.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 3, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> didn't it take Bruce Lee a few times to get his "right"? i remember a story that he lost in a fight and went back to the drawing board to tweak his style? i may be wrong but that's why i am here, i need to learn some thing new every day.


No idea, but I would be surprised if he didn't have to tweak it at least a bit, while working on it. I doubt it would be the result of one fight though...I could be practicing the best system in the world and lose a fight because the person I'm fighting surprised me or got lucky somehow.


----------



## ShawnP (Mar 3, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> No idea, but I would be surprised if he didn't have to tweak it at least a bit, while working on it. I doubt it would be the result of one fight though...I could be practicing the best system in the world and lose a fight because the person I'm fighting surprised me or got lucky somehow.


after reading a LOT of the subjects on these forums about styles, systems, and techniques im sticking with my original perception of "Martial Arts".
 over time many people have come up with their own versions of fighting/self defense and over time and mastery they have become what they are today, but to me in the end a punch to the nose is still a punch to the nose no matter what name you give it or what style, form, Kata, or tradition or what have you it comes from. if you can punch an attacker in the nose and it stops them from harming you then there is nothing else, i have practiced my basic techniques from the system i was training in for years, and from my experience i found i never had to go further than the first punch to stop the person trying to hurt me (only 3 occasions, thank God, to be exact). a single front punch to the solar plexus was sufficient enough to stop an average person on the street, not a professional type fighter who probably would be used to being hit there. so if some thing works for you, then stick with it, and there is no guarantee that it will work for anyone else.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 3, 2016)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 3, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Just _once_ I want someone to tell me he created his own system using only the worst and most useless techniques from all the other arts.



OK...I have created my own style of martial arts only the worst and most useless techniques from all the other arts... I call it Savasanaquan..... and we have only one form....at the first sign of a problem, threat or confrontation you do this







Of course rolling out the mat takes some time.....


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 3, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Just _once_ I want someone to tell me he created his own system using only the worst and most useless techniques from all the other arts. It would show some originality. _Everybody_ does the whole "best techniques from the other arts" deal. It's got to be passé by now.
> 
> Seriously, though. The specific techniques are arguably the least important aspect of a martial art. What are the physical principles, tactical doctrines, and training methodologies which distinguish your art from others?


Bingo. 

Not everything works well together, and not everybody seems to understand that.  There can be a great temptation to mix.  But first, people need to determine if there are reasons to NOT mix.  And that is determined by the foundation and principles upon which a training methodology is built.  People see what others are doing, and they want to include it in what they do.  But it may not fit or mesh well.  Just because it is useful and effective for some, is no guarantee it will be useful and effective for others, and context and foundation can be the determining factor.

I don't know anything about this new style.  Maybe it was done well, maybe not.  But these are words of caution.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 3, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> OK...I have created my own style of martial arts only the worst and most useless techniques from all the other arts... I call it Savasanaquan..... and we have only one form....at the first sign of a problem, threat or confrontation you do this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh ... a derivative of Possum style Kung Fu, I take it?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 3, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Ahh ... a derivative of Possum style Kung Fu, I take it?



A derivative...HARUMPH!!!!! I am insulted!!! why I otta.....


----------



## Tames D (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## donald1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hello.



Xue Sheng said:


> OK...I have created my own style of martial arts only the worst and most useless techniques from all the other arts... I call it Savasanaquan..... and we have only one form....at the first sign of a problem, threat or confrontation you do this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats my favorite technique,  works very effectivly under a nice shady tree (with a cool breeze) or in a well ventilated room with the AC  on.


----------

